# Why does it take so long to connect???????



## carrie640 (Jul 23, 2004)

My mother has a rural cable company supplying her cable connection (not a large company like Comcast). For the past few weeks, she has experienced some strange issues that I am unable to figure out. 

Many times when she tries to get online, she has to leave the browser up and wait like 20 minutes before it will even connect. It isn't trying to load a page....it is actually not connecting unless you let it sit for that long. I've never heard of such a thing. The cable company insisted it wasn't them or the modem. After a long run around....we filed a complaint with the Atty General's Office. Tech support came out this morning and naturally....there were no issues connecting. The guy was trying to tell my mother that it could be there is a lot of things in the start-up. I was PISSED. Number one...I keep ONLY the necessities in the startup (Norton, Anti-Spyware). Number two...it isn't like my mom has a computer from like 1996 where it would take a long time to load stuff, anyway. Number three, if the guy was there in front of her computer, he couldn't open his EYES and SEEEEE there is nothing in the startup?? Or he couldn't go into MSCONFIG and look for himself? My mom said he did nothing like that...never even clicked on START. 

So anyway....now that I have vented.....does anyone know what the heck would cause this? There are times when you don't have to sit with the thing up for 20 minutes before it will connect, but there are times when you do. There are times when it will come up fine right away but then after a few minutes, there is no connection again.

The thing that gets me, though, is waiting 20 minutes and then it connects. That is just weird to me.

The cable company is INSISTANT it isn't them, but I have no idea what else it would be. There is nothing different on the computer from day one. There is no spyware, ads, la de da....NOTHING. I am very anal about keeping my own computer and my mother's well maintained with things like that.

So...PLEASE HELP! I am LIVID at this situation!!! Thanks


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You first must understand that the ISP tech support guy is only there to confirm that thier hardware and connection are running properly, not the pc. 

I do understand the frustration though so lets start with the operating system. What is it ?


----------



## carrie640 (Jul 23, 2004)

I understand that, but at the same time, he is bing accusatory of things in the startup when he was sitting right there in front of it. He could've very well just opened his eyes before making a stupid comment! LOL!

I've had Comcast actually make me (while I was on the phone with them), go into the control panel and then into the connection and do something with the IP (that starts getting a little more out of my area.....connection stuff). 

So....anyway. My mother is running on XP, Dell, 256 in RAM. She has had this cable connection for like 2 years on this computer with no problems until now.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

A few things you could try is first power down the cable modem. Then repower it up and let it make a connection.

Reboot the computer

Then run
step1
* start / run /cmd*
ipconfig /release ---> after it releases the ip move to step 2 (note the space after ipconfig)

Step 2
ipconfig /renew ---> (note the space after ipconfig)

Now if that didnt do anything then download this utility and run it:
http://www.spychecker.com/program/winsockxpfix.html

reboot and try reconnecting.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just to add some more to mobo's post ...

Slightly easier than the ipconfig /release and /renew is to go into Network Connections - right click on the connection - Repair.

A faulty cable, and especially an imperfect connection, could give these inconsistent results, including the sometimes taking forever to connect (enough packets are getting thru to make both ends believe there is hope, but so many packets are lost that the wait is tiring).

So, disconnect, examine, remove rust and less obvious oxidation, and securely reconnect all coax and ethernet connections from the outside of the house to the computer. Make sure that the coax to the modem goes thru a good splitter and only one splitter.

If still have same problem, try to get through to tech support during a problem, tell them you have verified your cables and connections and suspect that they have a cable or connection problem between their junction box and the house.

If I am correct, and if the modem has all the LEDs that my Motorola SB4200 Surfboard has, you (or your mother) will be able to watch the Receive and/or Send light blink for the 20 minutes before finally becoming steady and the Online light come on and get steady.


----------



## carrie640 (Jul 23, 2004)

I will try that, as well. 


I've suggested to her to call tech support when it is happening, BUTTTT.....here is the kicker...they have banker's hours!!! NO LIE! Like until 6p! Well, people who work....*pfft*...that totally doesn't work for them! LOL! Nice.

So...anyway....I will go into that and see if I can do the IP stuff. Why the tech guy couldn't do it when he was out, I have no idea!


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

She is not turning the modem off at nite is she? . . I had a case like this and it turned =out the client was turning the modem off when he turned the pc off . .


----------

